# [Hivemind] Wake up, Fishy!  Why are you sleeping!?



## orchid blossom (Jun 8, 2004)

So, it was time for a new thread.

I got good news at work today.  We're finally getting some help.  In a unit where we're supposed to have 9 data entry people, we're down to two.  Obviously, all the work is not getting done.  We're getting 9 temporary helpers.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2004)

G'day, Orchid!  Hope you're doin' well.

Hard at work designing big bad guys, meself.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

Big bads good.  gives those adventures something to do to keep them out of trouble.

orchid has retired to the couch for the viewing of news.

I'm playing with the dragonstalker prestige class.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi, Hive!

 Had a bit of nostalgia recently, and decided to post a few epic spells I created for the Rokugan Industrial Revolution over in House Rules. For this, I read over the OOC threads again, and came to a small exchange that I decided to put in my sig.  Replaced that ancient Iconic thing right along.

 And I'm in the process of statting a monster from a recent dream of mine. I might post it, or I might not.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 9, 2004)

*tap tap tap*

is this thing on?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh dammit it's crisis intervention time...  :\


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 9, 2004)

What's the crisis?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 9, 2004)

I think they are just going to have a talk with crisis and tell him he's been boozing it up a little too much these past couple of months.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 9, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> What's the crisis?




Sigh... a friend doin' stoopid things with a bunch of pills.    

Handled, but not brilliantly- she should be on her way to see someone for some more professional help.  I hope.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 9, 2004)

ugh, hope she gets better Jester.....


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 9, 2004)

*brr* I can't stand pills.  I've seen more than a few friends have problems with oxycotin (sp?) recently, and I seriously think doctors and drug companies need to be more responsible with what they're handing out.  'Course, I've never liked pills...


----------



## the Jester (Jun 9, 2004)

pills = blech


----------



## Crothian (Jun 9, 2004)

i don't mind pills, but I've never had to take any of those half dollar sized ones either


----------



## the Jester (Jun 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i don't mind pills, but I've never had to take any of those half dollar sized ones either




*shudders at the very thought*


----------



## the Jester (Jun 9, 2004)

Hurray, I'm done working up my big bad stuff for the final couple of sessions of _Return to Bile Mountain._ (Bile Mt. was a gnarly homebrewed dungeon in my world.)

Queen of Guts and King of Bile, I'm ready to go!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2004)

And now for something that's different on an _elemental _scope.

 Do these look good?

 Wind is strong, not smart.
 It is swift, not enduring.
 It is persuasive, and easily persuaded.
 Wind is the most dangerous element because it cannot be contained.
 Fight wind by being more enduring than the wind, by being as hard as rock.
 Endure the strikes of the wind as it tries to persuade you to leave, and you will be victorious.
 Wind is whimful, but life-giving. Without wind, there would be no air to breathe.

 Fire is smart, not strong.
 It is swift, and easily persuaded.
 It is enduring, not persuasive.
 Fire is the most dangerous element because it cannot be destroyed.
 Fight fire not by fighting it, but by fighting its fuel.
 Cause fire to hunger and follow your commands, and you will be victorious.
 Fire is life-giving, but insidious. Knowing its necessity, it will try to burn your tents when you are careless.

 Earth is strong, not smart.
 It is enduring, not swift.
 It is strong of will, not persuasive.
 Earth is the most dangerous element because it cannot be avoided.
 Fight earth by being swift, always a step ahead.
 Be as the wind as earth strikes against you, and you will be victorious.
 Earth is wrathful, but live-giving. Without earth, food could not be grown.

 Water is strong, not smart.
 It is enduring, not persuasive.
 It is swift, and easily persuaded.
 Water is the most dangerous element because it cannot be predicted.
 Fight water not by fighting it, but by controling it.
 Cause water to regard you as itself, and you will be victorious.
 Water is live-giving, but careless. It will wash you away as quickly as it quenches your thirst.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i don't mind pills, but I've never had to take any of those half dollar sized ones either



*ahem*

Good news!  It's a sopository!

[/Professor Farnsworth]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey, I know that my four elemental superstition "poems" are bad, but that is no reason to abandon the Hive.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 9, 2004)

No, but a nice yummy burrito might be.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 9, 2004)

Abandon Ship! Abandon Ship!

This is not a drill!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey, I'm just a pile of ashes nowadays, I cannot abandon the ship!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

Ah, a nice realxing night with a quiet hive...got some food cooking and that's a good thing cause well I'm hungry!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 10, 2004)

No food cooking here.

We're watching random episodes of Angel, here.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

cooking was fun, now snacking....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 10, 2004)

too lazy and too late to cook.  so I'm snacking on breadsticks.

A rather dull night here, really.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

Evening Hive.

It has been a very, very long time.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

Hound, what happened with your daughters school today?  

Good to see you again here Hound


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

Hmmm... where is that thing...







oh yeah, check out the SIG.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

You been reading my LJ, Crothian?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 10, 2004)

Evening Hound.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> You been reading my LJ, Crothian?




Of course I have.  Yours, Denise's and other friends who I just don't get to talk to much at all.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

Cool. Get an account, they are free, and just use it to set up a "friends list" so you can read all of our exploits on one page. (Unless of course you have done so already - I know you've been posting to Jim's journal without an account).

As for the School, didn't drop off the letter today, doing it tomorrow. The real problemis that the letter wont' change a THING. They have already finished the kids' report cards. They could burn down the school and it wouldn't affect their grades.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

I've been debating getting a LJ, as odd as it may sound from me I fear I my say things that would not be good.  I talk about certain private things to friends the type of things one would put in a lj becasue I know it won't get back to certain people.  But a lj will.  And if I left them out it would be boring.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

A lot of my friends (heck, myself 90% of the time) only use LJ to keep up with those who LJ frequently. It just makes it easier because you have the friends list which compiles everyone's posts to their LJs into one big LJpage, all sequential.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

like I said I've been thinking about it....


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

so, Hound, as part owner of the most successful PDF company; do you feel slighted in anyway for not being contacted or asked to join the new PDF store?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Hive. What's new?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, Crothian...

What if I said I received a phone call from Steve Wieck the other day?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Steve.

What's new?

Hmm... what's that in red in my SIG down there...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

for like the first time in over a year, I'm getting together with friends for 6 days straight, would have been 9 if monday would have done anything


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Well, Crothian...
> 
> What if I said I received a phone call from Steve Wieck the other day?




Really?  What was said?  Now I'm really curious.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

What was said?

"Hi, It's Steve Wieck from White Wolf and DriveThruRPG. Sorry I missed you, I'll call back later"

He got my answering machine.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

he didn't leave a number, that stinks.  so, what's your opinion on the firestorm this has all caused?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 10, 2004)

Hellohello, I'm home in the Hive!

Just got back from a wurk meeting.  Yummy italian food.  Now a beer and a bowl to top it off... then to do laundry in prep for tomorrow's workday.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

bowl...of cereal, right


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm not going to get into it. Overall, it's a tempest in a teapot. I won't be using the service, because my laptop is not on-line and I use my laptop to run games. There is nothng more convenient than a PDF of a module, or of a sourcebook you rarely use.

For oft-refered to stuff, however, print is still king.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 10, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Hi Steve.
> 
> What's new?
> 
> Hmm... what's that in red in my SIG down there...



Yay, Hellhound. What's the next milestone for the project?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> For oft-refered to stuff, however, print is still king.




And that isn't changing anytime soon


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

The next milestone for Steam & Steel is to release it tomorrow.

Yep. Tomorrow.

Just getting final approval from Carnifex first.

In the meantime, I'm going to get some sleep. And then I'll remember to ship off those three books to Crothian, and that book to the owner of Blue Devil Games.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

cool, can't wait to see it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 10, 2004)

AARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's really frustrating when you get the urge to be loud, but it is late at night, so you can't.

I just want to yell, blast music and just make lots of noise right now.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

let me guess, Orchid would not be happy?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> bowl...of cereal, right




*whistles innocently*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> let me guess, Orchid would not be happy?




Well... that, and we live in an apartment complex, so we have neighbors that are trying to sleep.

The walls here are thicker than our last place, but you can still hear some stuff through them.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 10, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> The next milestone for Steam & Steel is to release it tomorrow.
> 
> Yep. Tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Goodnight, Hellhound. Congrats on the release.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 10, 2004)

Erm, on reflection I can put laundry off another day. 

But only one more.


----------



## ASH (Jun 10, 2004)

Well heelloo and goodbye hive. After getting home from a very long night of work, and gourging myself on breakfast pizza and chocolate milk, its off to bed. 
Drew goes in at 1pm today, so if i can be asleep by 8 i may actually get 5 hrs. 

Working overnights may kill me. I have gotten about 9hrs of total sleep since sunday, and its starting to affect my mood. Today, at work I kept finishing the other ladies (very boring ladies) sentences, only to be completely wrong about what they were going to say. Somehow i found, and still find a bit, that its was really funny. So not only did I do something annoyng, but then giggled about it. I will be suprised if they dont think i am on somthing.

Oh, congrats hell hound on your releases... it sounds exciting.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 10, 2004)

Good (yawn) morning, folks!

Hope everyone's well so far...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 10, 2004)

Afternoon hive.  Orchid came home from work early with a headache.  She's resting now.

Looks like our GM is planning a long game tomorrow, since all of the state workers in the group have the day off tomorrow.  My character is still off halfway across the world and my backup character got turned into a petitioner last week, so I have no clue what I'll do.  Probably just watch and make comments.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> he didn't leave a number, that stinks.




Pheh. I can get his number with one phone call. But it's not worth the effort at this point because there is nothing DTRPG can offer us really.

Well, unless they can cut their percentage down to something phenomenally low. But I doubt that. Even then, I think it would be a bad business decision to switch over to that venue as an e-publisher.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

Sok, anything happened when you delivered the letter today Hound?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

Nope. It has been delivered though.

Oh yeah, check out what I found:


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

that's not something you just fine, like a penny on the street


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 11, 2004)

Evening all.  Hound, long time no see.  Guess I should check in more often.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, Steam & Steel is now on the server, just waiting for RPGnow staff to validate it for sale (tomorrow morning).

Crothian - don't you dare buy it, you are on the Staff Reviewer list and get a free copy... once it is validated for sale and I get around to pressing the 'send promo copies' button.

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=2848


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

No offense, Hound, but I wasn't going to buy it.  Least not right off, I'm in save mode for Origins so not spending much money at all.   Lots of goodies I need to get at Origins!!


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

I am SOOOO going to miss Origins.

DAMNIT. Denise's family bugs me. They asked when we would be good for the trip to Cape Cod. We said that there is only ONE week that would be bad for us. ONE WEEK all freakin' summer would be bad. The week that contains: Our wedding anniversary, Origins, the annual Summer Solstice party, and the last week of school for the girls (which is always a lot of fun, and includes their field trips). Guess what...

Bah.

I had a blast last year, and was really looking forward to hanging out with you again this year.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, its going to be a bit different.  LrdApoc won't be there as much if at all.  His son is about 7 months now and his wife would really like to go, but she can't with the baby.  So, he feels a bit guilty  about going without her.  Plus they have a bit of money problems.  I told him to just flash his Columbus Dispatch ID and demand a press pass, but he won't go for that.  

Leslie and I will of course be going.  And so will the "Children".  The Children are twenty somethings from our gaming group and even though they are not that much younger then us, they behave like children.  There must be a maturity line or something between 26 and 29 cause they are just something else.  Well, I guess some of them are only 20 or 21, but still.  

The event I'm really looking foward to will be the Buffy LARP friday night.  I didn't try it last year, but after hearing some things about it on the Eden boards it sounds fun.  Are you familiar with QAGS (Quick Ass Game System)? I'm playing in a few of their games, they are great guys.  I don't know them well, but I really liked their games and the panels they did in the late 90's.  I'd sort of forgotten about them until I saw they had games at Origins.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

Never heard of QAGS (but then again, I was out of gaming basically in the 90's - I was trapped in my own little world of OD&D, CyberPunk 2020 and Vampire).

I know about 'children'... remember that I am incredibly Age-ist. If yer under 25, I won't trust you. I'm working on fixing that, but people keep reminding me that there is a reason I'm ageist.

Regardless, we'll have a blast at GenCon. Only thing I have pre-arranged is that I'm going to be playing RISK2210 again this year. So are Denise & Halfy. Oh yeah, and we got the suite at the same hotel as last year so we are hosting the Canadiana / ENP suite again this year.


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Jun 11, 2004)

What's this Hivemind you speak of, sonny?


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 11, 2004)

*looks at his empty wallet*
*looks at his disapproving wife*

Damn, you guys are lucky.  Wish I had the time and/or money to make to either Origins or GenCon.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

Uhmmm... dunno?

What Hivemind?


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 11, 2004)

Old Gumphrey said:
			
		

> What's this Hivemind you speak of, sonny?



Hard to explain, really.  Basically it's a thread where you can "chat" with other ENWorlders who wander in, only it's not really "realtime".


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

Dungannon: Yep, I have the advantage of an approving wife. Oh yeah, and gaming geek daughters too. So GenCon is our family summer outing.

Our expensive family summer outing, mind you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The Children are twenty somethings from our gaming group and even though they are not that much younger then us, they behave like children.  There must be a maturity line or something between 26 and 29 cause they are just something else.  Well, I guess some of them are only 20 or 21, but still.




There is a maturity line there?  I think some people skip out of it.

The people I've gamed with throws that concept into whack.  I am only 24, but I would like to think I'm one of the more mature members of our current group (orchid will surely correct me if I'm wrong).  I am, at least, considered an old fuddy duddy a lot of the time.

Roughly half of the less mature players I've gamed with have been 30+.  The award for least mature is tied between a teenager and a guy in his 40s.  I tend to think that the older guy was worse.  Maybe that's just because I expect the older players to be more mature.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 11, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I know about 'children'... remember that I am incredibly Age-ist. If yer under 25, I won't trust you. I'm working on fixing that, but people keep reminding me that there is a reason I'm ageist.



I've still got another year then. I totally understand how you feel though, I'm ageist too, a little bit. I usually hate being around people my own age. The people I've met here and on randomling's boards have been exceptions though, and I consider myself and exception as well. But considering that my ex-girlfriend was a 40-year-old child, I've lightened up just a bit.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 11, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Our expensive family summer outing, mind you.




That's Burning Man for me, most years.   My parents sometimes go, and if I have a girlfriend at the time she almost always goes out there with me.  Good times.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice. Burning man is too expensive for us to make it anymore.

BTW, please NO ONE read more into my ageism comment. I may be ageist, but the lot of you certainly prove that age is not really the determining factor.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 11, 2004)

At last, I am able to update my Steam & Steel link in my sig 

Thanks, HH!


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 11, 2004)

Good morning hive.  I'm up ridiculously early for someone who doesn't have to work today.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm on my way out for breakfast. I'll be back in a few hours, and then will make the animated banner ad for Steam & Steel and post it here... and on RPGnow, the forums, the front page, and spread it as far and wide as I can.

---

Aside: I'm finally updating my classic D&D homebrew world to 3.5 and was going through it figuring out what Prestige Classes to implement and so on... and then as a lark decided to print out some pages from Phil Reed's CAMPAIGN PLANNER. Well, nothing has ever made me REALLY work on a campaign setting like this has. It really helped guide the process for me. If you like charting out a campaign setting, this PDF may be a good buy for you. 

Okay, enough advertising for someone else, eh?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

Hmm..I may have to request it to do a review on it them....


----------



## the Jester (Jun 11, 2004)

Morning morning, folks!

Hope everyone's well...


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a SPLITTING headache. Bleh.

So, what banner kicks more butt?







or


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

I like the art in top one more, but it flashes by a little fast


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 11, 2004)

I prefer the first one, but I agree, it does go a little fast.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 11, 2004)

First one, and yes, a bit too fast.

 Congrats, Carn! It has gone a long way, hasn't it?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 11, 2004)

First one is good.

Morning Hivers and all that.  Very nice day out and everyone is around here, it seems.  Very weird.  Must be the day off and all.

Gaming in 3:30 hours and all that.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay, here's the first one slowed down (you can't see the original speed anymore, I saved over it on the web server).


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

PS: I agree the first is better. The second one I did as a lark... it's fun, but fun isn't quite the goal here.

/me needs to have more fun.

PS: Carnifex - After laying that out and working on it for months, I -SO- want to run a steamworks oriented game... 

Now if only there was room for steamworks in my primary campaign settings!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks better...


----------



## the Jester (Jun 11, 2004)

I like em both, but the second one could be slowed a wee bit. 

That one makes me think fondly of modrons.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 11, 2004)

Definately looks better slowed down.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 11, 2004)

Yep, better.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 11, 2004)

Oohh, we have a double rainbow here!


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 11, 2004)

The top one is good, but Steel is mispelled when the full title is displayed.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

OH MY GOODNESS.

I'm teh suxxor.

Yes. TEH SUXX0R.

I'd better go run a spellcheck eh?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

So, is misspelling the title of the book considered bad in an advertisement?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok, should be better now...

Still teh suxx0r though.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2004)

looking good...

feeling good...


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 11, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> PS: I agree the first is better. The second one I did as a lark... it's fun, but fun isn't quite the goal here.
> 
> /me needs to have more fun.
> 
> ...




 I'm sure your players wouldn't mind a sudden appearance of new foes bearing exotic wargear powered by steam, would they? After all, mine whimpered a bit when I first introduced crank cannons against them but soon quietened down once they got their hands on some arcanomech chain-blade swords


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 11, 2004)

So, do I get a free copy for pointing out the spelling error?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 12, 2004)

So, Fridau Night and other exciting night in....me and the TV, it needs to start paying more of the rent though...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm sleeping because I've just finished a 70 hour work week.

Good night everyone that has a life out there.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 12, 2004)

reguliar work week for me, i don't get the option of putting in that many extra hours.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 12, 2004)

Do to a switch in the call routing software our company uses, OT is available all this weekend for us.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 12, 2004)

"Hi guys,
It's me, Violent J.
I sucked the spirit out your mouth 
And throwed your body away.
See me smile on you, 
See me while on you,
I cut and chop you something proper to a pile of you. 
Cause I don't need your corpse, 
That's like a car with no engine;
I want the soul that controls you 
Trapped in my dimension. 
Add to my collection
With the many many other lives 
That I keep in jars floatin' 
And glowin' like fireflys, 
And I swallow them...

Round and round,
I'll chase you down; 
I’ll consume your soul. 
(It will consume your soul!) 
I'll consume your soul.
(Gotta consume your soul!) 
I'll consume your soul. 
(Wanna consume your soul!) 
I'll consume your soul.
(Let me consume your soul!)"


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 12, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Nice. Burning man is too expensive for us to make it anymore.
> 
> BTW, please NO ONE read more into my ageism comment. I may be ageist, but the lot of you certainly prove that age is not really the determining factor.



I hope it didn't seem like I was offended at all.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 12, 2004)

No, Ashwyn, that wasn't the case. But you *DID* remind me that I was talking out of my butt again because I forgot to qualify my statement about ageism. In general, I have a serious dislike of those more than 7 years younger than myself. Fortunately, more and more people in that age category have proven themselves in my eyes, and thus I am starteing to change my views on age and trustworthiness.

Well, enough about me and the [Hive] - I have to go back to packing - we are leaving for Cape Cod soon.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 12, 2004)

G'morning, folks!

Ah, the weekend- when I have to get up extra early for work.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 12, 2004)

I started a live journal, i feel so dirty.....

Today I went out and saw the populiar movie, Garfield!!  It was enjoyible, the characters were well done, the story was simple, but the most important thing was they got Garfield right.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey Crothian.  I don't think I'd ever start a livejournal.  It would go something like this.

Got up, went to work, came home, went to bed.  Repeat ad naseum.

I've been skeptical about Garfield.  It seems like one of those concepts that if done wrong, will be really, really bad.  Sounds like they avoided that.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm good at talking about me and just listening to the sound of myself type.  But its not for everyone, I'm not even sure its right for me.

Garfield was by no means great, but they didn't ruin it.  IT was fun and that's all I was really hoping for.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 12, 2004)

Yawnsies.  Just finished NWN: HotU, and the end was quite disappointing.  Bioware seems to have lost it's awesomeness-type-story touch after BGII.  But then again, the game is otherwise great.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 12, 2004)

That's all you really want out of a movie.  If you leave the theater and don't feel cheated out of your money, you did alright.

Crtics crack me up sometimes.  They seem to get so worked up in their criticism that they forget most of us just want to be entertained for a couple hours.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Ya, stupid critics and reviewers...they don't know anything....


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about you.  You still have the bigger picture in mind I bet.

So what are you up to today?  It's the usual long saturday.  Ao's gone all day and I'm getting bored and lonely.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Watching TV..eating...prepping for tommorrow's game....


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Sounds like my day without the prepping.  I did go out and buy the Scarred Lands book today but I haven't settled in to read it yet.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

which one?  My scarred lands collection is very odd.  I have most of the suppliments but none of the main books.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Campaign settling: Ghelspad.  I got the Gazetter for Ghelspad a while back to see if Scarred Lands might be something I'd be interested in without making a large investment.  If I'm ever going to start DMing, I want to use a setting no one else I know has.  (less rules/setting arguments).  I want a setting because I need to have somewhere to start from to get ideas.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Scarreed lands seem fun, but i just read the books and steal the occasional idea.  I might see about getting some of the main books used.  

For setting no one knows, you should go with Slaine.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

I've heard the name, but didn't even know that it was a setting.  What's the style?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Celtic....its low magicraces are different as are the classes.  There are only 10 books out for it, even though you really only need two, the main Slaine book and TirNa Og, the world book.  It wasn't very popular, so Mongoose has stopped making the books.  There are some new options in Mongooses magazine but I don't have any of those.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

See my review of the main book:

http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian+non+PDF&product=SL76


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a lot of interest in Celtic things.  I probably would have liked that.  I wonder if I could get it on ebay or something like that.  I know I haven't seen it in the FLGS.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> See my review of the main book:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian+non+PDF&product=SL76




I should have known.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I have a lot of interest in Celtic things.  I probably would have liked that.  I wonder if I could get it on ebay or something like that.  I know I haven't seen it in the FLGS.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2545&item=3120859917&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V

You might also be able to find it at one of the on line mega stores or an on line RPG store as well.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I should have known.




If I had the time I'd review all the Slaine products, but there are way too many books I'd like to review then I have time for.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

After reading the review, it sounds like there are a lot of rules changes I'd have to learn.  Of course, that might be the case with Scarred Lands too, I don't know yet.   

It would still be interesting to read, whether or not I decided to use it.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had it for two years and all I've done is read it.  Ya, there are some rule changes, but they really do fit the setting.,  And the rule changes will throw off the rules lawyers of your group.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Lol.  Too many DM's!  I keep wondering if I'm just fooling myself thinking I'll every run anything.  I think I just need to find something that grabs my imagination.

Oooh, diving is on TV.  I like olympic years.  I get to see sports I actually like to watch.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Good afternoon, Hivers!

Hey, I checked out Slaine when I visited Crothian... I found it to be very cool (at a skim).


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey Jester.  Work all done for the day?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Lol.  Too many DM's!  I keep wondering if I'm just fooling myself thinking I'll every run anything.  I think I just need to find something that grabs my imagination.




Congrats, you now know the secret to DMing.  We never actually get to DM what we want, we just collect the book and read them.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

You should see my large pile of Exalted books that are only for reading.

Platform diving is scary.  I keep waiting for one of these guys to crack his head open like an egg.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

I imagine the ones that that happen to don't get to try to qualify for the olympics.

I onl;y played Exalted once and the DM was horrid.  During the game I couldn't understand why many of my powers were useless.  I later found he he didn't know what he was doing, but it left a less then great impression.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

That's one of the reasons I haven't even considered running exalted.  I have problems understanding how everything in the Storyteller system works.  I'd want to play for a while, I think.  I love the setting, I think it's fascinating.  But I can see where you'd definitely need the right person behind the screen to pull it off.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Hey Jester.  Work all done for the day?




Yup!   

Apparently you know me too well, Orchid...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Yup!
> 
> Apparently you know me too well, Orchid...




Well, you did say this morning that it was the weekend and thus, you were up _earlier_ for work than usual.  It wasn't hard to deduce.  Just call me Sherlock.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

can we cal AO Watson?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, you did say this morning that it was the weekend and thus, you were up _earlier_ for work than usual.  It wasn't hard to deduce.  Just call me Sherlock.




*ponders*

Ah, I see, the ol' 'look at what's in front of you' method...   

Also cuz it's the weekend, got some GAMIN to do tomorrow after work!

For now, just salivating for the chance to use my villains- the _King of Bile_ and the _Queen of Guts!_


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> can we cal AO Watson?




Hmm, I dunno.  Try it and find out.  

Careful though, if you're still bucking for him to go to Ohio State, you'd better be nice.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

I just can't get over how cool filling a dungeon's ceiling with 4 stirges roosting per square is when you give the stirges a template that adds a breath weapon.

_Shhh!_  Be very, very quiet...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

I love that idea.

I had a dragon disciple once who had slippers of spider climb.  I used to have her stand on ceilings and use her breath weapon on the enemies below.  That was _fun_.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Stirges are great.  I need to make a 'stirge swarm!'


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Hmm, I dunno.  Try it and find out.
> 
> Careful though, if you're still bucking for him to go to Ohio State, you'd better be nice.




I gotta be me...

It'd be cool too know more gamers in the area, and just think you both can goto Origins no problem.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I gotta be me...
> 
> It'd be cool too know more gamers in the area, and just think you both can goto Origins no problem.




It would be nice to be closer to home.  I used to want to go back to Wisconsin, but I've been away long enough now that it would never be like it was, so it would feel all wrong.  If you know what I mean.  

Ohio would be alright.    Also farther into New England would be alright too.  Lots of EnWorlders around.  Either way, it'll be at least a year if not two before we go anywhere.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

If you end up in northern California, let me know- I'm in the Sacramento area.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> It would be nice to be closer to home.  I used to want to go back to Wisconsin, but I've been away long enough now that it would never be like it was, so it would feel all wrong.  If you know what I mean.
> 
> Ohio would be alright.    Also farther into New England would be alright too.  Lots of EnWorlders around.  Either way, it'll be at least a year if not two before we go anywhere.




You can never go home.  Even living close to hopme its wierd when I go back.  My home town was mostly farms.  Now the farms are gone and there are houses, houses, mini malls, and houses.  

Ohio is nice, I like it.  Not the gming capital of EN World like Boston seems to be, but we have our fair amount of people.  They all avoid me, I don't know why.  The great thing though is the closeness to Conventions.  There are more then I can goto.  It'd be great if the two of you eventually move around here, but I'm sure he'll have many options.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, we're just getting invitations to everywhere!  It all depends on where Ao decides to go to grad school.  It's a little frustrating to not know for me, especially since I don't really have any control over it.  I just want him to go wherever he can get the best education that he/we can afford.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> If you end up in northern California, let me know- I'm in the Sacramento area.




If you ever do..Run...run like the wind...the pod people have taken over that are...I'm sorry to say but Jester has already fallen.  It was sad, but not really unexpected.....


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, I'll have to admit, my creative writing teacher was from that area.  She only lasted a year, but most of us were fairly certain she must have hatched from a pod....


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

No suprise, creating writing teachers are usually odd


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

She was alright for creative writing, but she was horrible in all the other English courses.  Thank goodness I waited to take Approaches to Literature until the next year.  The woman they hired to replace her was fantastic.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Hatched from a lotus pod...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> She was alright for creative writing, but she was horrible in all the other English courses.  Thank goodness I waited to take Approaches to Literature until the next year.  The woman they hired to replace her was fantastic.




I had one that was basically a failed auther.  She really had a problem with kids she felt were more talented and more creative then her.  Most of them I've had were people who loved to write but could never do anything with that.  It's sort of sad really.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Just like with most creative endevours, you've got to do it for yourself without expectation of the adulation of others or commercial success.  Otherwise it'll wring you out.  The exceptions are, of course, arts you just can't do without backing.  There really aren't that many anymore though.  You can even make your own movies these days.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Well said, orchid!

That's the same advice I give to prospective SH authors- do it for _yourself._

That's why I write like a mad demon.

(Er, I mean a lot, not with evil intent.)

(Usually.)


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, having said all the intelligent, do it for you stuff....  I have to admit it stinks to be told you're no good.  lol  I was very nervous when I was in Ceramic DM.  It was scary to throw something out there for everyone to see and critique.

We get our success in the eyes of others mixed up with our self worth.  We have worth whether our writing, or painting, or music is good, bad or indifferent.  But people can't separate it.  It can be very painful.

It sounds like Crothian's teacher had this problem, since she had a problem with students more naturally talented than she was.  It didn't make them better people than her, but it's likely it made her feel inferior.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, I think I'm gonna go get some meat to cook from the store before it closes.  I've been in the mood to cook for the first time in forever for the last few days- I cooked up some sausage yesterday and it really brought back the joy of my own cooking to me. 

Damn, better hurry- put on some shoes... oh wait, the other clothes too...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, they tend to refuse to let you in naked.

Ah, cooking.  I enjoy doing it once a week.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

only once a week?  I'm single and I cook a bit more then that.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Shopping naked...that was Amazon Women on the Moon if memory serves me right


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

Wheeee...... *thud*

me tired.  Long night of gaming and Double Dash.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Long night of gaming and Double Dash.





Er, what's double dash?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

Mario Cart for the Gamecube.  Instead of one character on a cart, you have two (one controls weapons, the other drives).  You have the option in 2 player of playing against the other player or playing together on the same cart.  It's lots of fun.  Tonight, I beat guedo once and he beat me once.  I used to consistantly trounce him (and pretty much anyone else I challeneged) at Mariocart 64.  Course now I'm a little out of practice.

Guedo has too many game systems.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Ahhh, gotcha.   Good fun.

Mmmm, the hamburger I cooked was tasty!!!     

Now I'm very satisfied...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

I ate too many carrots at the game tonight (as I always do when there are carrots on the table).  As usual, that gave me the hiccups and and angry stomach.

I've got a chocolate croissant and a piece of lemon cake in the fridge that I am just barely being able to not touch tonight.  Oh, how I love chocolate croissants.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Mmm, chocolate croissants... best fresh, warm and in the morning!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Watson said:
			
		

> Wheeee...... *thud*
> 
> me tired.  Long night of gaming and Double Dash.




Good evening, sir.  You companion was in early and by goodness was able to deduce the plot and foil Moriarity's plans once again.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes they are.  Unfortunately, the closest i seem to be able to get them nowadays is in Saratoga.  The local bakeries have all stopped carrying them about two or three years ago.  It annoys.

When I visit Greece, I love to start the morning with one.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Good evening, sir.  You companion was in early and by goodness was able to deduce the plot and foil Moriarity's plans once again.



 Damn it! She is always doing that. I never get to have any fun.  Oh well... At least I'm not Hastings or Inspector Jap.  I think Watson actually had a brain.

<--Poirot fan.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Mario Cart for the Gamecube.  Instead of one character on a cart, you have two (one controls weapons, the other drives).  You have the option in 2 player of playing against the other player or playing together on the same cart.  It's lots of fun.  Tonight, I beat guedo once and he beat me once.  I used to consistantly trounce him (and pretty much anyone else I challeneged) at Mariocart 64.  Course now I'm a little out of practice.



I like Double Dash. I was also pretty good at Mariokart 64, and I'm not quite as good at Double Dash. I think it's the chaos factor of the items. It really levels the playing field. I HATE that chain chomp.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Watson said:
			
		

> Damn it! She is always doing that. I never get to have any fun.  Oh well... At least I'm not Hastings or Inspector Jap.  I think Watson actually had a brain.
> 
> <--Poirot fan.




My goodness Watson, shouldn't you be astounded at her deductions and not go off in a jealous tirade?  My words, I've never seen you in such a mood.  Perhaps the maid slipped a a bit a burbon in your tea?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, I think I'm off to bed- work comes too damn early tomorrow.

And the I get to run my game and use the *Queen of Guts!!!*

Can't wait!!

G'night folks- I'll prolly catchya in the a.m, then not again til Monday (we'll likely be gamin' til we drop).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

I was actually having lots of fun with the chain chomp tonight.

I got really good at mariokart64 because guedo's N64 resided with us for a while a couple years ago.  The gamecube, however, stays at guedo's.  

And Crothian, you have seen the more modern versions of Holmes and Watson where Holmes is an idiot who takes all the credit for Watson's work, haven't you?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And Crothian, you have seen the more modern versions of Holmes and Watson where Holmes is an idiot who takes all the credit for Watson's work, haven't you?




And like most modern versions of the classics, they sucked.  REading the books there really is no evidence of any of this.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

I never said they were any good, just that they existed.

I've actually never read any Sherlock Holmes stories.  I'm not much one for mystery novels.  I do, however, like to watch Mystery from time to time  and I rather enjoy the episodes of Poirot.  I think the closest thing I've read to a mystery novel was the nonfiction virilogy books I've read and "The Cobra Event."  Viruses make for good mysteries, in my opinion.

Okay, well.. it's late.  Time for bed.  Later hive.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I was actually having lots of fun with the chain chomp tonight.
> 
> I got really good at mariokart64 because guedo's N64 resided with us for a while a couple years ago.  The gamecube, however, stays at guedo's.



I haven't played it in a while since my Gamecube is broken, and there is nowhere near here to take it to get it fixed.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm not much for video games, but I did enjoy mario cart when we had the Nintendo 64.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

Morning folks!

Hope everyone has a good day today...

Myself, I'm hoping to have a good day other than the fact that I gave my thumb a nasty deep cut crushing cans yesterday.  :\  Owie.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Ouch.  I did something like that once.  It can be very nasty.

We're looking at another long day of doing nothing as we are too broke to go anywhere.


----------



## ASH (Jun 13, 2004)

Stupid family making me mad...
My babysitter, who is also my step-brother in law, is flaking out on watching the kids. So i am getting like, NO sleep.  Of course my mother in law does not think he's flaking out, but that I mis understood somthing...

Somtimes I wish i could yell at my mother in law...

My feet hurt, but beyond that I have the next two days off, I will be gaming tonight. YAY ME!  We watch a movie last night called Gamers.. funny stuff.. Hows the world today?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm gaming after work tonight myself, Ash! 

Orchid blossom, you should try to game since you have a day o' nothin'!  Even if it's just a one-shot for one or two pcs, it's something to do.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

With absolutley no prep whatsoever?  What, are you nuts?

Good morning, Ash, you still around?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> With absolutley no prep whatsoever?  What, are you nuts?




Those can be the best games.  THey can also be really, really bad....but its a great way to learn and get comforitble.  

Ash, sorry to hear that.  I really dislike people that are like that.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

While having a game sprung on me would keep me from having time to get nervous about it (good), since I have no knowledge of anything in the MM, or really of how to put a game together, I imagine it would come out on the really, really bad side.

Good morning, Crothian.  How goes it?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

slept terrible...just could not fall asleep last night.  

Got a game to run today...the prep for it is they havea nest of Vampires to still take out and there's going to be a bounty hunter named Kane.....I figure I can fill in the other 6 hours of details as they happen.  

To put a gmae together you need characters (hopefully the PCs provide or can make these) a general plot, conflict, perhaps a bad guy...and then just go with it.  It's like making up a story on the spot...but just don't tell anyone you are.  Referr to notesd you don't have, look up names you haven't written down...just take notes on what you create so you have it for next week.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 13, 2004)

Buffy game I'm guessing with all the nest of Vampires talk?

It's the first few games that would scare me I think.  I've always imagined once you get a few weeks down, you just start drawing on what's already happened.

Which for some reason is making me think of something that bothers me a bit about our group.  Seems like if we aren't actively moving forward with the adventure, people get antsy.  I don't mind spending a half hour with the characters just talking, even if it has nothing to do with the current adventure.  But I usually try to move things along cause I can see people getting antsy.  Oh well.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Ya, its a buffy game...but it's only our third session so not a lot built up to fall back on.  Keeping the game moving can be hard.  For a while I uised to have the odd random encounter happen when people did that.  The encounter usually made little sense, but the attack was aimed at the person causing the trouble.  It was fun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

Morning Hive.  Me tired.  Not enough sleep.

Orchid has me back to thinking about a Victorian age Buffy game.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

that would be fun...

bye all off to run Buffy...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

have fun Croth.


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi people. How is everybody?

Updated LJ this morning, which I hadn't done in ages, so thought I'd pop up in the Hivemind too....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

Lazy day here.  I'm leveling my friday night character and seeing how he'll look in future levels.

Orchid is doing the laundry thing.  I should really work on the storyhour, but I'm kinda writers blocked.

I think I might go squish a balrog or two.


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

I've just discovered that, although I have not quite a third of his hitpoints -   - I have a slight statistical advantage over the Death Knight. This was borne out by surviving the fight without taking a hit! 

At 700gp a battle, and hit points that only take 100gp to heal, I should have the 8k I want for my next enchanment in reasonably short order.

Not quite up to a Balrog yet, though...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

Heh. it is all a matter of weighing costs with risks.  One Balrog fight pays for just over 7 loses to him with my hp, so it's all good to win a few and lose a few.

And the Death Knght needs to be beat on anyway.


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

*crunch*

At least you don't need to pay for rezzes in this game... 

I think I shall heal up and hurt him some more!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

yup. If he smacks you down, just heal up and kick him where it hurts.

The bad thing about losing is the time it takes to heal up.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Donation coming your way Randomling


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

Most kind, sir!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

i don't play anymore and it just sits there


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, randomling- I haven't seen you in a long time!  Howzit goin' for ya??

Crothian, as always, you're a kind soul and a gentleman! 

orchid, about the no-prep-games: the best part about one-shots is that _it doesn't matter_ if you blow up the world, get a tpk, or have a pointless session- just so long as ya have fun!

The 'other' best part about a one-off is that it might just develop into a lasting campaign or at least a few-session adventure!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening all.  Just got back from dinner with my folks.  Orchid is getting really good at relaxing during these get togethers.  Almost four years of practice is working out.

Gelatto good.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2004)

wow, imagine if she devoted that time to say bowling!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 14, 2004)

What up everyone! How's things?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2004)

Watching Princess Mononoke here.

Enjoying the rest of the evening in.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2004)

Waiting for Dead Zone to start, good series.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 14, 2004)

I jokingly said to Ao today that I wished I could see character stats for the about 30 random family members floating around in our current campaign.  He of course passed that comment on to the DM without the joking part.  (he says he used the laughing emoticon when he typed it)  Anyway, so now, if I want, I get to stat out 30 npc's.  Lots of work, yes.  But a good thing.  All the sudden we're going to have all sorts of people around with useful skills we've been needing.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2004)

Everyone Else!!  

You need this pdf, it styats out...well, everyone else.  It uses the NPC classes from the DMG, and while it is 3.0 there are not that many changes to these classes.  It will help out.  It's by EN Publishing.  

http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=Evel


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2004)

I've heard good things about that pdf.

She's looking to make some cobblers, carpenters, vintners, gardeners, and others.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2004)

Huh...mine is missing.  I know most of those are in there if not all of them...how odd....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2004)

Think Clay's ants had anything to do with its disappearance?

They'll get worked on during the week, most likely.

The songs on Dr. Demento are even weirder than usual tonight.

Wow.  I can't believe I've hit 2000 postcount.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2004)

I only get Demento 9am sunday morning....and i usually miss it..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2004)

It airs from 10pm-12am here on one of our local classic rock stations.

I don't catch it every week and go for stretches where I forget about it, but it is fun when I catch it.

Car Talk is the radio show I sometimes miss cause it airs at 10am on Saturdays.  Fun to listen to, but at a bad time.  I usually catch it, though.

Prairie Home Companion is just on at a bad time.  I'm either gaming at 6pm Saturday or watching Angel on Fox or just plain forgetting about it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 14, 2004)

Just got back from Chroniles of Riddick, very good movie. The is a fun surprise, can't wait to see the next one. Also looking forward to picking up the animated one coming out on DvD next week. That also looks interesting.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2004)

I liked it, wish Riddick was more like he was in Pitch Black though


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey guys!

Just got done with me epic game- good stuff!  It was a seriously heavy-combat session, but they haven't yet reached the Queen of Guts and King of Bile.

Next time for sure- unless they decide not to.


----------



## ASH (Jun 14, 2004)

Hiya all!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning, Ash!

Is it just me or are the boards a wee bit slow this morning?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2004)

slow...slow...slow

okay not that bad, but bad enough for it to annoy


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep.

That's okay, it motivates me to take a shower and get going instead of frittering away more time sittin' here in front of my com-pu-tar.

Better do that shower thing.  Seeya in a bit.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening all.  We're looking at probably going to see Harry Potter this evening.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2004)

You know...I heard he survived something......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2004)

Harry Potter GOOD!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

ya, it was


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 15, 2004)

Really Ao?  I thought it was a mediocre movie in and of itself, if you disregard the lack of cohesiveness throughout most scenes until you get to the first Buckbeak execution.  As for living up to the book, it left out more than half of the content and stuck purely to (most) plot-exclusive events, disregarding entirely everything else.  I spent half the movie going "What about...you forgot...where is...etc. etc."

Thumbs down from me on this one.    

Tomorrow I go see Troy and see how well it stands up to real events.     Damn I'm such a critic.   

EDIT:  The Day After Tomorrow was a damn fine movie, if you put aside the fact that it is completely unrealistic for a climate shift that dramatic to occur that fast.  But otherwise it wouldn't be a movie, as events would move too slow, so I let that part slide.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2004)

I really enjoyed it.  And the third book is my favorite of the books too, so it is the one I'd be the hardest critic on.  They cut a lot, but I was okay with it.  With the books getting longer and longer, they're going to have to cut more and more to keep the movie to 2 and 1/2 hours or less for kids.  They are faithful enough to the books to keep the story flowing the same and, I think, inspire those that haven't read the books to do so.

As for Troy, it is by no means faithful to the Iliad. Character's motives, actions, and their outcomes are drastically altered, as is the plot.  If you're looking for a retelling of the Trojan War, run far, far away.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, it was



  Hmm.. now we're stuck with trying to figure out what to do with ourselves for the rest of the night.

I think I'll stick in Buffy to get Style Network off the tv.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmm...if it isn't The Iliad, then at least I finally get to see some battle that doesn't involve mounted knights, katanas, or guns.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> EDIT:  The Day After Tomorrow was a damn fine movie, if you put aside the fact that it is completely unrealistic for a climate shift that dramatic to occur that fast.  But otherwise it wouldn't be a movie, as events would move too slow, so I let that part slide.




Actually the science in that movie isn't bad...its unkown.  While its unlikely that events would move that fast, we really don'ty have the scientific data to totally rule it out.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all. What's shakin'?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2004)

Lte night games of pinball and sherlock.  It's warm here.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm reading something about dieing lawns......oddly enough its not about yard care



it's actually a gaming book


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2004)

And here, when I first read that, I thought you meant dyeing lawns.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, colored lawns!!  no, as in death


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm reading something about dieing lawns......oddly enough its not about yard care
> 
> 
> 
> it's actually a gaming book



Hi Crothian. What system is it for?
Hi Ao. Are you playing with a pinball machine?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

it's d20...called Lawn of the Dead.  It's a pdf of artifacts that I should post a review on sometime tommorrow.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's d20...called Lawn of the Dead.  It's a pdf of artifacts that I should post a review on sometime tommorrow.



Cool. Will it be followed by Hay of the Dead?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 15, 2004)

Good evening, folks!  Back from work, and boy, it's too darn hot tonight- it's almost midnight and I just flicked the AC on!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 15, 2004)

Bought a new CD today- Tales from the Lotus Pod by Dark Lotus.  Good, good stuff!  (More wicked clown stuff, natch.)


If it wasn't for Shaggy, 
My shirt would still be baggy; 
I wouldn't be fat, 
I'd still be hungry and crabby. 

We used to buy our own records at the store
So they would think it was a hot seller
And order more!

But we built a team,
Killers with the same dream;
We couldn't reach the top, 
We stayed B-level 
Like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 15, 2004)

Good morning! 

Ooh, it's very windy here- I love the wind.  But it feels like another hot one.  :\


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

humid is the word of the week here...might be the word of the month as well


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 15, 2004)

Air Conditioning good.  Freshly opened swimming pool better!  *splash!.... in an hour or so*


----------



## the Jester (Jun 15, 2004)

Swimming is indeed the shizzle.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

ya, wish i had more time too swim


----------



## the Jester (Jun 15, 2004)

The funny thing is, I have a pool at my place and haven't gotten in it yet.    It's on my list, though, that's for sure- when I have a lil free time.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm the same way Jester.  Never used the pool, and I over look the pool.  :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 15, 2004)

Afternoon all.  Tiring day.  Rather humid out, but the rain drops are falling


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

ya, had a nice storm blow thrwo...electricity went down for an hour or so.  But it is cooling off...like that....


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 16, 2004)

You know, I enjoyed that taco salad when I had it for lunch.  I'm not enjoying it so much now.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

just make sure AO is not enjoying it with you, and all is well


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 16, 2004)

All is well in that fashion.  I took some antacid, feeling a bit better now.  Although I have no idea what I'll eat for dinner.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

something light....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

Believe me, when she has taco salad and later sour cream & onion chips, I'm NOT enjoying it.

As for what she's going to have for dinner, she needs to come up with another option besides ordering out pizza.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

a light soup is what Crothian recomends


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

she hates soup. then again, she hates most foods.  she's weird.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

nothing wrong with hating soup...just find and make her some thing she likes


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

easier said than done.  I think I can list the different things she'll eat using just my fingers.  Her two main food groups are ordered pizza and store-bought pizza.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

not homemade pizza?  there is nothing better then homemade pizza


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

I have to agree. homemade pizza is very good.  especially with ham and pineapple.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 16, 2004)

Chessmen's pizza in Bridgewater MA is the greatest pizza EVAR!!! I've had good homemade, and good take out, but they are the greatest.

no pineapple for me though,  :\


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

but she doesn't like that?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

she doesn't like ham.  She's okay with the pineapple, though.

But she's just not feeling up to making herself a real dinner tonight.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

then make it for her


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

she already made herself a soft shell tortilla pizza.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

grab it, toss it on the ground, and then make her dinner....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

she's not big on my cooking, mostly cause what I can cook is all stuff she doesn't like.  We don't have the supplies here for me to make her a real pizza.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

that's fine, I'm mostly just being jerk...sorry, been in a mood lately and I never let things drop when they should.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

s'okay.  We're bored, as per usual.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

you could write a review....

I'm finsihing my second review for the day...I'm just hoping to get a caught up this week.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd work on the story hour, but I've got writer's block.  haven't updated in a while.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

then write through the block...only way to get through them.  That's why I push on with my reviews, I started a livejournal, just any excuse to keep writing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 16, 2004)

been reading instead, mostly.  and playing pinball.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's fine, I'm mostly just being jerk...sorry, been in a mood lately and I never let things drop when they should.....




Nothing to apologize for, it was amusing me, actually.

Amusing me is hard to do the last few days.  There's a lot of stress to go around right now, and I'm trying to fight off a bout of depression.  A smile goes a long way.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2004)

Good, I can very amusing, you should see my juggle ....I understand fighting the summer blues....I'm doing the same but losing badly.  

Stress is tough, relax, exercise...those should help.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 16, 2004)

Evenin', Hizzlers!

How are we doing?  Tired and hot- ugh, it's 11:27 pm and barely under 90 degrees out!

[AC on]


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 16, 2004)

Updated my Story Hour for the first time in over a month!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning!

Hey, Carnifex- SH updates are always a good thing!  Haven't done one in a few days for me... it's gettin' to be time.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 17, 2004)

WOW!  Carny updated his SH!  Must see!

Plus I'm thinking about buying a new car.  Honda 2004 Civic Hybrid, to be exact.  Definitely within my means, but it is by no means a definite decision to purchase.  I am just really beginning to resent my car.  Payed 4 grand for it a year ago and now the BB value is just $1,500.  .


----------



## the Jester (Jun 17, 2004)

Evening, folks!

What a night at work... technical difficulties and all that... blah.


----------



## ASH (Jun 17, 2004)

Ouch... Thats all I have to add.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 17, 2004)

Morning, gang.   

I'm sad about Angelsboi.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 17, 2004)

I am sure we all are.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes, it truely is a loss.  EN World does me proud though, for as long as he has been absent, no one has forgotten him.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 17, 2004)

It's sad that Angelsboi is gone, but at least he (and we) saw it coming.  It's a lot worse when it's sudden and unexpected.  I just hope he was ready.  :\


----------



## the Jester (Jun 17, 2004)

It's funny, we only met for a few days but I cried for him.  I miss the guy, even though I didn't spend much time with him in person, and even that was a coupla years ago.


----------



## ASH (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, Its really sad. Death has a way of bringing out the best in people though and these boards are all awesome.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey all. I just read the news. It's so sad when someone dies. My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 18, 2004)

Meantime, I cook a burger.

Man, I've been doing a lot more cooking lately- which is a Very Good Thing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes.  cooking good.

I'm trying to work through my writer's block by writing a oneshot adventure.  If it is actually any good, should work for a gameday.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2004)

bad ones can work for a gameday as well....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> bad ones can work for a gameday as well....




True, but that usually leads to people not showing up for your next gameday, doesn't it?

So far, i think I've got a good start on it.  It's an adventure for 15th level retired, middle-aged adventurers.  I'll probably run it on the 4th or 5th of July, since our groups tend to get together when state workers don't work.  The first time I run it, I'll just let my group make up the PCs.  I'm going to encourage them to put some aging quirks into their characters, like a rogue with arthritis, for example.

I've got the intro worked up, have been working on npcs and going through my map collection looking for good ones.

_Back in the day, you were a great band of adventurers.  You did a lot of great things for your king and country.  Great enough, at least, for the king to bequeath to each of you a substantial amount of land to lord over as one of his vassals.  Since then, life has been pretty good.  You’ve got servants and a nice, cushy house.  Peasants pay you in goods and services for living on your land.  And, most importantly, now YOU have adventurers who solve your problems for you.  This has allowed you to divert your attention to more important matters.

Recently, one of you received reports of some problems in one of your villages which you easily identified as vampires.  You dispatched a couple of young paladins and went back to your poker game.  They didn’t return, so you chalked it up to inexperience.  You sent a cohort with a more experienced band of adventures to deal with it and raised the others 20 platinum.

When they didn’t return either you realized you had a bit of a problem.  You summoned your old adventuring buddies, had a servant dust off your armor and weapon and… Ooh! Let out those straps.  You don’t remember your armor being so tight!_


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2004)

I said bad games can work, becasue people have fun or can with bad games.  

Sounds like a fun adventure and a good one shot.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 18, 2004)

true. as long as you have fun, it doesn't matter what the adventure is like.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2004)

ya, at the 2 gamedays I organized we had bad games, but the people came to have fun and they had fun despite it


----------



## the Jester (Jun 18, 2004)

Mornin' folks.

Still feeling subdued this morning.  Bleh, I'll get over it.  Gonna go see my pugs today, so that's cool.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 18, 2004)

'ey up, all.

I'm feeling really listless today. I need to start on the next draft of the Biothaumaturgist's Handbook's introductory chapter but can't quite summon the energy to do it. Its a kinda overwhelming amount of work to do right now


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2004)

get some mountain dew...energy in a can...


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> get some mountain dew...energy in a can...




Heh. I'm currently waiting for the college bar to open so I can go and grab a pint of coke. We don't seem to have this 'mountain dew' drink I always hear tell of over here in the Uk.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 18, 2004)

Mmmmm, Mountain Dew.  Tasty, despite how it looks.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Heh. I'm currently waiting for the college bar to open so I can go and grab a pint of coke. We don't seem to have this 'mountain dew' drink I always hear tell of over here in the Uk.




huh, that's odd.  it's made by Pepsi and is everywhere here in the states.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, Mountain Dew.  Tasty, despite how it looks.




it looks fine...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it looks fine...




It looks...........yellow.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2004)

but its a fizzy yellow...and that's okay


----------



## the Jester (Jun 18, 2004)

It certainly is a peculiar color, I'll agree with that.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 18, 2004)

Time for gaming, see ya later.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 18, 2004)

Urgh. it's amazing how much effort is needed to grind out the very first paragraph in a book


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2004)

then skip the first and write the second....


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 18, 2004)

I've decided that once I sit down to start typing out my novels (INEVITABLE!), the first paragraph will not be a paragraph, but rather a very intriguing statement to grab the readers attention so they say "MY GOD!  THIS NOVEL HAS MY IN ITS CLUTCHES AN I CANNOT ESCAPE DESPITE MY RATHER APPARENT LACK OF DESIRE TO DO SO!!"  Yeah...


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> then skip the first and write the second....




Sadly I can't, as the flow and tone of the introductory paragraphs needs to flow on from the first one. I *need* to get it done


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2004)

i understand...best of luck


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 19, 2004)

Whoo hoo! good news for me. My boss finally figured out that working 6 days a week for around 80 some odd hours was going to eventually kill me, so he's decided to cut me back down to 12ish hours monday - friday, and about 4 or 5 on saterdays. God it's going to be nice to have the extra time for myself.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2004)

ya, but those 80 hour paychecks must have been nice


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but those 80 hour paychecks must have been nice




Actually in a really great twist my pay stays the same.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2004)

hey, can't complain about that


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow. pay good. job good.

me tired.  Tragedy struck tonight.  The group almost got taken out by a band of greater shadows.  Leetah, our rogue, got turned into a shadow and at least two others came within 2 or 3 Strength points of joining her.

Hmm... and, the more I learn about how the DM is dealing with undead, the more my character's concept falls apart, since you're sending their poor souls to hell instead of putting them to rest.


----------



## ASH (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi all, hows the hive been of late?

I have been pretty good. My friend Eric started at Walmart overnights too so I have someone else to chat with on breaks and stuff.  

The family is good. The house is not...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 19, 2004)

Morning Ash.  

Yeah, working overnight when you have responsibilites during the day too can get rough quick.  A friend around makes it a lot easier.

I have no idea what I'm going to do today.  I have a craft thing I need to get started, and some npc's to make up.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 19, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hmm... and, the more I learn about how the DM is dealing with undead, the more my character's concept falls apart, since you're sending their poor souls to hell instead of putting them to rest.




Maybe you can talk him into a custom prc or feat that puts them to rest.   I'd prolly go for it, if I was dming.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi dy Ho, Nieghbors!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 19, 2004)

Morning Jester and Sir O.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 19, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Morning Jester and Sir O.





Ah, nothing better then having absolutly nothing to do for a day.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 19, 2004)

Got gaming tonight with my other group, but that's it here.

Still reeling from that nasty fight last night.  Shot off an email to the dm about our lastest discovery about undead.

At least I've figured out a way to possibly not lose the family lands if one of our two hotheads had provoked a fight with that other clan.  It would have resulted in a new character needing to be created for the person who started the fight and we probably would have lost a lot of cash, but I think I could have made a case by disowning the offending character from the clan and arguing that the rest were coming to his rescue after he got in over his head.  Wouldn't have created a fun atmosphere at the gaming table, but it is the only way I can think of to save the campaign.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I don't have much else to do today besides swim and try out old computer games that never ran for more than 15 minutes on my previously not upgraded computer.  I think I'll alternate between the two.  Would go see a movie or two, but I have about two dollars in cash and not enough money in the bank to make even the smallest withdrawal.    But hey, I get paid when my boss/dad gets paid, and he's expecting about $24,000 of income pretty soon, and if things go well, our Construction Company might take over as the key maintenence company for a big group of appartment buildings the next town over, which would bring in about $150,000 personally per year, with all of his material costs covered and a good chunk left over to hire a few guys to do the work while he occasionally pops in to supervise.  Good news, as I'll be transferring to a 4-year college next year.  Well, good IF he gets the contract.  Which is likely, considering that the inept schmucks the complex owners have doing maintenence currently aren't half as good as we are.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 19, 2004)

Good afternoon Hivers.  Ao is off for his saturday game, and the computer is mine....mine!


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 20, 2004)

Sure, I get the computer and there's no one here.... guess I'll just have to make up NPC's to pass the time.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 20, 2004)

*blows a raspberry at Orchid Blossom*


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 20, 2004)

See?  I KNEW there was someone around.  What's up?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi orchid!

I like your new avatar- hadn't noticed it previously.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks!  I figure with a title like avatar junkie, it was time to change it again.  

How's your evening?  I'm sitting here making up a set of 4th level Barbarian twins.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2004)

Just got back from seeing Dodgeball, much funnier then the previews let on. The whole room was cracking up almost non stop.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 20, 2004)

Cool.  I haven't really seen any ads for Dodgeball, but then we don't watch much regular tv.  It's always nice to go to the movies and get more for your money than you expect.

Did you blow money on popcorn and soda too?  It's horrible how much they charge, but I'm a sucker for popcorn.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Cool.  I haven't really seen any ads for Dodgeball, but then we don't watch much regular tv.  It's always nice to go to the movies and get more for your money than you expect.
> 
> Did you blow money on popcorn and soda too?  It's horrible how much they charge, but I'm a sucker for popcorn.





Yeah, they shouldn't be allowed to charge that much. Luckly the $12 got split three ways this time.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 20, 2004)

I always get a small popcorn, and it's more than I can eat during one movie, so at least I can say I get all the popcorn I want for my money.  I miss the theater back home.  It was $2.00 to get in and the snacks were likewise cheap.  I could see the movie and have popcorn and a soda for what it costs me to just get into the film here.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2004)

when i go by myself i get smalls, unless i haven't had any food then i might go medium. Large is strickly for sharing with a group.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 20, 2004)

But it's gotta have extra buttah.

It's all about buttah.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 20, 2004)

popcorn yucky.

yeah, I know I'm weird.

Evening all.  I think I'm going to work on some geriactic bad guys for the middle-aged heroes to face.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> But it's gotta have extra buttah.
> 
> It's all about buttah.





You'd get along well with my friend, Ped. He's a Buttah fiend too.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 20, 2004)

So is anybody else excited for Spider-Man II?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> So is anybody else excited for Spider-Man II?





Hecks yeah! The previews looks wicked good, i can't wait to see it. I think the only thing i'd be more excited for would be a third X-men.

Although i am salvating in anticipation of Bryan Singers run writing Ultimate X-men later in the year.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm saving my last prepurchased ticket for it.  Should be good.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 21, 2004)

Well, we returned about an hour ago from Vermont.  We went with Ao's parents to Woodstock, VT, had lunch, went to a nearby gorge and went down to the bottom.  (I wasn't happy with the climb back up)  We also had ice cream at the original Ben & Jerry's.  Mmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 21, 2004)

Was a good trip.  Poor orchid, but it was absolutely beautiful at the bottom of the gorge.

I just got back from picking my aunt up from the airport.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 22, 2004)

Alright people, snap to it!  You're getting behind.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

that's just the way it is.....


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 22, 2004)

It is?  I must be confused then.  I thought it was yellow.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

your behind is yellow??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

not really.  but sometimes it is red.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

i really didn't want to know that.......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

oh well.  Too late.

she's a very naughty girl, after all.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 22, 2004)

Sometimes steps (or lashings) must be taken.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

The floggings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2004)

TOO MUCH INFORMATION!  Or too little, depending on your constitution....


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> oh well.  Too late.
> 
> she's a very naughty girl, after all.




must use this information for evil
must use this information for evil
must use this information for evil
must use this information for evil
must use this information for evil


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> must use this information for evil




Go evil!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 22, 2004)

G'morning!

Africa is mine, the rest will surely follow... time to conquer!


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 22, 2004)

this fishy is AWAKE!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

The fishy hungers for the blood of the innocent spleen.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

no spleen is innocent.....


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2004)

They are all guilty and deserving of things!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

It hungers for one cause it has yet to find one, perhaps?


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not a spleen.







no, really.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

EEEK! a spleen!  Kill it!

*whap whap whap*


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> I'm not a spleen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but are you * The Spleen* ??


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> but are you *The Spleen* ??



No! no I'm not.


And don't pull that finger.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> And don't pull that finger.




What about this one?

*Yank*

Oops.  They're not suppossed to be detachable, are they?


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 22, 2004)

I needed that finger.  I'm not a hobbit. I can't have 9 fingers.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay then.  The bidding will start at $40 for this here finger.  Do I hear $40?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

AO, it really isn't nice to yank other boys without their permission.....


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Crothian.

I now return you to Ao so he can answer the charges that he...  well, let's not repeat it, shall we?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 22, 2004)

Ao really should check which broswer he is in before posting.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Hi Crothian.




_ Waves_

Hi!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay.  I'll just go back to kicking them then, Croth.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2004)

ellent, go kick guedo79...his avatar will then fit


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

I do occasionally.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ha! No kicking for any of you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but soon.... and for the rest of your life.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2004)

sounds like a plan.....


----------



## the Jester (Jun 23, 2004)

G'morning Hive!  (Er, or afternoon, whatever.)

What's with all the removing of the fingers and the spleens today??


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2004)

[Alfred Hitchcock]Good Evening.[/Alfred Hitchcock]


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 23, 2004)

We're just feeling violent today, I guess.

Evening Jester.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> [Alfred Hitchcock]Good Evening.[/Alfred Hitchcock]




I always perfered the Boris Karloff myself....


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I always perfered the Boris Karloff myself....



 How's that one go?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2004)

well, it sort of hard to do an audio thing over the mesage boards, so just imagine old Boris saying Good Night and I guess that pretty much covers it.  

He had a great voice, he narrated How the Grinch sTole Christmas.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm going to Origins today!!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 23, 2004)

Have fun, Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2004)

I will be, I should be posting daily updates on my day.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 24, 2004)

Enjoy your trip, Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2004)

not much of a triup since the convention is in town.  I'll be staying at my apartemnt and just driving down every day.  Of course since I'm now having car trouble and getting very mad because I should be down there now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn cars.

How is the public transportation system in columbus?  It has been 12 years since I've been there.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 24, 2004)

Darn, I forgot to grab a few paper clips from work again!!!

Oh well.

Er, just got home, can ya tell??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah! Raid the office supplies!  Hoard!!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Damn cars.
> 
> How is the public transportation system in columbus?  It has been 12 years since I've been there.




its not bad, but i got my trusty truck (knock on wood) so tommorrow Origins bound!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Hive.
Have fun, Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2004)

it's going to be a blasat, hope to spend about 15 hours down there tommorrow.  I'm playing in one game tommorrow, but I plan on going to some panels and the dealer room!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

You don't really want to rely on the buses here in Albany, though I have had professors and friends who do.

Haven't done the convention scene in... gosh, almost 4 years.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2004)

i only got back into the convention scene....I love it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

I rather enjoyed the conventions I went to.  Unfortunately, they require a lot of travelling and money.

Hmm... looks like we've polished off another Hive thread.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 24, 2004)

Oooh, I get to be the last one!


----------

